
Create your own festival lineup with your favorite DJs' sets - kurazav
https://app.edmnomad.com
======
kurazav
EDM Nomad just released their own web app platform which allows you to create
your own Virtual Music Festival with just a few clicks.

Just after the pandemic had started cancelling music festivals all around the
world, we have decided to create something that comes in help for every music
lover out there.

Because we are living with music in our blood, we put together EDM Nomad app
where anyone with an account can easily create multiple Virtual Music Festival
playlists with their favorite artist for free. As the demand for virtual
festivals has risen, we have come with a solution for all those people who
want to create their own music festival with their favourite DJ playing their
favourite sets.

